# Setting up for a gig.



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The New Variants setting up for our second gig. We’ve only been together for five months and have gigs booked through to September.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Gigs are back but...it feels like a major dent in the live music similar to what SARS did and the non smoking in venues law did in 2003. Things were not the same after. Anyway...have a good gig!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

It was a full house but a little subdued until the second set. Once a few people got up to dance the crowd got into it. It feels very good to be playing live after two years off. 60’s stuff, Yardbirds, Paul Revere, etc got the crowd going.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on the gig. Yeah, it's great to be playing live and hearing the crowd respond to the music your are playing. That's one thing that we all missed.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

But where's the mirror ball?? 
Seriously, congrats on getting back into gigging -- I have yet to do it in 2022...


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

I have noticed crowds thinning out earlier at gigs, original and cover bands, both. Wonder if its time to start bands earlier and have the DJ start at 11 or so. Saw that down in Austin 15 years ago seemed to work there.


----------

